# My cat eats the leaves



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

My cat loves to eat marijuana leaves.  Does anyone else have a cat or dog that does this?  I have a theory of my own.


----------



## Irish (Nov 4, 2011)

next thing ya know, he'll want to sleep in your bed, and eat you top shelf budz.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> next thing ya know, he'll want to sleep in your bed, and eat you top shelf budz.



LMAO!  I've noticed that since she started eating them it's improved her digestive system.  She doesn't throw up like she use to.  A natural cure for hairballs.  Maybe in her kitty mind, she knows it's natural and that it will take care of her vomiting.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 5, 2011)

MJ or others "weeds" are used by cats to purge the hairballs ... That is normal ... She doesn't know that it is medicine :rofl:.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah man both of my cats love to eat my plants and it drives me insane.


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2011)

I gve up trying to stop my one cat from doing it....he hears the zipper on the tent and he is  right by side in seconds waiting to go in.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine eats the dried leaves that fall off!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 5, 2011)

Cats love to get high.  I will certainly share my shake with my future cat.  (Well, at least after he turns 18 in cat years.)


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Cats love to get high.  I will certainly share my shake with my future cat.  (Well, at least after he turns 18 in cat years.)



ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

My theory is that a cat or dog recognizes it as a wild medicinal herb that he/she instinctively knows they could benefit them, health wise.  And hell, if they get high on it too, then I say "great!!!"


----------



## prefersativa (Nov 5, 2011)

My cat will eat any pot leaf that he can find. My dog, not so much.
It does seem to help the cat's digestion.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 6, 2011)

The only fix I could find was setting up proper ventilation and keeping the grow completely closed 24/7.  My cat has eaten so many of my small plants and clones its not funny. His favorites are the really big ones late in veg.  Even now it makes me angry to think about how many times Ive come home from work looked into the closet and seen all of my biggest fan leaves shredded or checking on my clones to find nothing but a two inch stem sticking out of the jiffy pellet. I love my cat but he should consider himself lucky to be alive.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 6, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> My cat will eat any pot leaf that he can find. My dog, not so much.
> It does seem to help the cat's digestion.



I've noticed that since my cat started eating the leaves she doesn't throw up her food anymore


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> The only fix I could find was setting up proper ventilation and keeping the grow completely closed 24/7.  My cat has eaten so many of my small plants and clones its not funny. His favorites are the really big ones late in veg.  Even now it makes me angry to think about how many times Ive come home from work looked into the closet and seen all of my biggest fan leaves shredded or checking on my clones to find nothing but a two inch stem sticking out of the jiffy pellet. I love my cat but he should consider himself lucky to be alive.



I've had to cat proof everything to keep them from my plants.  I remember the first time Girlie ate my biggest veg plant.  I turned my back for just a few minutes and bam!  It was gone.  I mean it was small and everything.  Anyway, she left me a nub   UGH!!!!!


----------



## prefersativa (Nov 6, 2011)

My cat used to have an irritable bowel, about once a week his **** would have blood in it. The vet cost me big bucks, but couldn't seem to settle his colon down. Now that he gets a few leaves per week, no more blood in the cat ****. Coincidence? Maybe, I dunno.


----------



## Rockster (Nov 7, 2011)

Both my cats like to chew fresh leaves and I have to keep them away from seedlings and cuttings as they consider them bite sized treats!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Both my cats like to chew fresh leaves and I have to keep them away from seedlings and cuttings as they consider them bite sized treats!



Cute pic!!!  LOL!  I dry my weed in a small protable closet.  Sometimes Girlie will sit in front of it and meow!  LMAO!  :beatnik:


----------



## Rockster (Nov 7, 2011)

Just found this pic as well.


----------



## Fucnwact (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a blue nose pitbull female who is like a vacum when it comes to the dried up crunchy ones. Wont touch the plants at all just fallen leaves ones.   And she is pretty persistant on not getting missed on the rotation.  Also had a brendal boxer who used to knock me out of my chair if I didnt give him his bone medicine lol.


----------

